# Shhh.....don't want to keep CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS too Confidential!!!



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! I hope you're enjoying the Spring so far!!! I am thrilled to announce the availability of my legal thriller, CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS on Kindle!!! The word is being spread fast and furiously on other forums and we've had great reviews so far.....the sequel, being polished as we speak, will hopefully be out later this year......please check it out and spread the word! Most of all, enjoy!!!

Here's the synopsis:

Trust No One....
Rebecca Lawson, a young general-practice attorney in Vermont, expected to expand her practice when she was hired by Allan Richards to investigate a suspicious employee. Instead, she finds herself amidst national and international conspiracies, manipulations, and murder. With the help of an old colleague from Boston, Joshua Tameron, she learns that the financial security and innocent citizens of the United States are in imminent danger, and it is up to them to expose the truth. Confidential Communications is a legal thriller that takes the reader on a ride which evaluates the vulnerability of us all while witnessing the downfall of greed.

Here's a little something about me:

Boston native, Suffolk University Law School alum, and former partner of Saltzman & McNaught LLP, J.R. Reardon has practiced in many areas including civil and criminal litigation. She has taught insurance law with her father and is published in the Suffolk University Law Review. Reardon is admitted to practice in the federal and state courts of Massachusetts, the District of Columbia Court of Appeals, and the U.S. Supreme Court. She is also active in several legal associations in both Massachusetts and the District of Columbia.

The AISN number is: ASIN: B0024NLKR8

http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications/dp/B0024NLKR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1239144889&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications-J-R-Reardon/dp/1436335876/ref=ed_oe_p
Feel free to check out my profile page on Amazon too and view the exciting book trailer video!!!

Looking forward to hearing from my fellow Kindlers!!! 

Jeannine


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jeannine,

Here's a link:


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much, Leslie!  I'll master these gadgets yet!  

Jeannine


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

NO, NEVER KEEP QUIET ABOUT A GOOD THING!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S A GREAT READ!!!!!!


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much!  I'm glad you enjoyed!!!  It's so nice to hear such positive feedback!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!!

Jeannine
J.R. Reardon


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've read Jeannine's book. It's good, a fun read with an interesting heroine.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much!  I'm looking forward to reading your new release as well! 

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, I've done it...I've finally mastered the linkable book image!!! Okay, ready? Here goes!



I want to thank everyone who has already checked out Confidential Communications on Kindle! This is so exciting!!! Talk to you soon!

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone!  I have family in town so I won't be on line much for the next few days...but in the meantime I thought I would share one of the 5 star reviews for CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS 

" Fast-paced legal thriller, December 31, 2008 
By  L.C. Evans "Author" (North Carolina, USA) - See all my reviews 

I thoroughly enjoyed J.R. Reardon's legal thriller. Her main character, attorney Becky Lawson, is an endearing mix of naivete, idealism, and toughness. When Becky realizes a crime is being committed at a financial firm she doesn't back off, even though she ends up in danger. As the suspense slowly builds, Becky sticks to her legal ethics. Eventually she plays a big part in bringing the perpetrators to justice and ends up finding her soul mate. 

From small town Vermont to Boston to Washington DC, Ms. Reardon does a fine job of bringing her settings to life. The author's unique voice and her subtle wit make Confidential Communications a great read. "


Have a wonderful night everyone!
Jeannine


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I read this book in 2 sessions...couldn't put it down.  It is eerie that this came out in concurrent with the real world financial scandals.  Loved the birds eye view of how a lawyer might work.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I just bought it.  I'll read it next week...


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  You made my day!  I look forward to sharing the books I've read with you also! 

Jeannine


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeannine, 
I am three chapters into your book, Confidential Communications.  So far, I am enjoying your writing style, but the physical formatting of the book is a little disconcerting.  Everything is run together.  There is no new page indicator or logic between chapters, just a carriage return.  As I said, I am enjoying Becky's story, immensely, but wanted you to be aware of the formatting glitches.

Paul


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Paul,  thank you so much for letting me know about the formatting - it seemed to come up fine from my end - I'll have to recheck that......thank you so much, and I am glad you're enjoying 

Jeannine


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a fine book.  Here's my review:

Calling All Armchair Lawyers - Reality Mimics Fiction (as in the Bernard Madoff allegations),              

J. R. Reardon weaves a wonderful tale of law, finance, and drama in Confidential Communications. We are introduced to a very likeable Rebecca Lawson, an attorney that anyone would be proud to hire for one's legal matters. She is big-city wise with a small town disposition. Readers will like her, and we root for her success, and fret about her danger. An important financial firm in a small Vermont town hires Attorney Lawson, and by doing so puts this lawyer in moral and ethical dilemmas, not to mention threatening her personal safety, when she discovers something might not be right with her client. 

For armchair, wannabe lawyers this book offers something unique - a realistic, fly-on-the-wall peek at the workings of an attorney (courthouse contacts, research challenges, day in the life, and of course ethical challenges). 

You don't have to be interested in the law, or the world of financial brokerage, or nail biting dramas - but if like any of the three you'll love this novel. J. R. Reardon must be clairvoyant - there are so many parallels to the current in-the-news Bernard Madoff alleged scandals. Yes, reality mimics fiction in this case! An excellent read. 

Yale R. Jaffe


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy May everyone!  MAY we all avoid swine flu, MAY the economy fix itself quickly, MAY the world just learn to get along, and MAY you all have a wonderful weekend!

Happy Reading everyone!
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy Sunday everyone!  I wanted to share with you another fabulous review for CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS from the Amazon website if I may .....

Wow, what a great first novel., April 30, 2009 
By  Reads Thrillers (Dallas, Texas) - See all my reviews 

The protagonist, Rebecca Lawson, fresh out of law school and her cat, Miranda, are getting settled in their new home; a log cabin in the small town of Deering, Vermont. Months later an owner of an investment company hires her to check the background of a suspicious employee. She was excited to have a corporate account to expand her legal acumen. 

Then she gets involved with a man who is a secret CIA operative. He wants information about her corporate client as he says that he has been investigating them for months. She refuses citing attorney/client privilege unless he shows her a subpoena. He disappears again and she starts to get threatening phone calls warning her to drop the corporate account and then . . . 

The book covers are exceptionally well done and match the well crafted prose inside. The story is so robust that the number of pages could have easily been increased with more dialog creating additional action scenes. 

I am glad that J.R. Reardon took the time to let us know about Rebecca's roots, her family and enough detail to understand the person she is today. Great job and will look forward to reading more about her in the next sequel. 

Author al-Qaeda Strikes Again


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I just wanted to wish my e-friends a Happy Mother's Day!  Whether you are a mother, daughter, son, father, sister, brother, aunt, uncle, grandparent, or friend....it's a day to celebrate family, and I wish you all a wonderful weekend!  

Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Confidential Communications is a great read. I am looking forward to JR Reardon's next book.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Well my friends, here's to a wonderful, long and hopefully relaxing weekend for all of you!  I'm just about done putting the finishing touches on my new website....    www.jrreardon.com  and of course - reading!!!

Have a great weekend!
Jeannine


----------

